
Pick this Nit: Null Path URIs and the Pedantic Web - gluejar
http://go-to-hellman.blogspot.com/2010/04/pick-this-nit-null-path-uris-and.html
======
IgorPartola
So the moral of the story is "bring your own laptop to the demo" right? :)

~~~
gluejar
That doesn't work so well when the customer has trouble giving you an IP
address. Our software provided links that would work from inside customer's IP
address range, not outside it, so WiMAX wouldn't have been an option, either.

